# CX706 10x22 lathe noise.  Is this normal?



## xnaron (Jan 16, 2020)

I've got a CX706 10x22 Lathe.  It is very much like the precision mathews 1022 lathe.  I have a weird noise when running the lathe in reverse.  Is this normal?  See the 2 videos below

Reverse





Forward





Thanks,
Brendin


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi Brendin, welcome to Hobby Machinist. 
I saw your post on that other site before it was nuked. 
You’re in excellent company here. 

You might want to also post your question in the Asian Mills and Lathes section here. I’m pretty sure there’s some 706 or equivalent owners around. 

Also are you a member of Canadian Metalworkers? They have a lot of members in Calgary, one may be able to come over and assist. 

Again welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 16, 2020)

I sometimes have occasional noises in my gear train, sometimes one of the gears may be bored not square and the gear slaps once in a while. You can only see it when the gear cover (left hand) is off, not a safe working condition.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 17, 2020)

I would agree with Tom that the noise is coming from the gear train. Since it is only occurring when operating in reverse, I wouldn't worry about it.  Spur gears tend to be noisy.

The lathe looks similar to my Grizzly G0602 and you can determine which gear is causing the sound by removing the gears from the gear train, starting with the gear box.  It is possible to set your gear box in between gears. The positions will be halfway between the marked positions.   Check by rotating the lead screw.  when not meshed, the screw will turn freely. Start with the right hand lever, followed by the left hand lever.  Check for your noise. You can also check by using different gear box combinations.

Then remove the drive gear from the gear box input shaft.  Continue working upstream on the gear train to the spindle gear. At some point, the noise will disappear.  From the repetition rate, I would suspect the culprit is nearer the lead screw end of the gear train.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 17, 2020)

Since you have a VFD and can read RPM, you can determine which gear by counting the repetitions in a given amount of time.  For instance, if you are running at 600 RPM, the spindle is making 10 revolutions per second.  If the noise repeats twice a second, you are experiencing a 5:1 gear reduction.

My lathe has a 40 tooth gear on the spindle and a 60 tooth gear next in the train so I get a 1.5:1 gear reduction there and the 60 tooth is rotating at 6.67 revolutions/sec.  From there in the OEM setup it goes to a 27 tooth gear driving a 127 tooth gear for a reduction of 4.70 and the 127 tooth gear is rotating at 1,42 revolutions/sec.  Your numbers will depend on what gears you have in your gear train but with careful timing, you should be able to pinpoint the noise source.


----------



## xnaron (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks everyone.  you were right.  It was coming from the gear train.  I fine tuned it all and it purrs like a kitten now.


----------



## Mhaager2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi. Considering the Cx 706 vs the PM1030V. I've read that the two are virtually identical in some posts but others claim the Precision Matthews are much better in fit and finish. Trying to decide if the hassle of importing and shipping the PM to Edmonton is worth it over just picking up the CX 706 at the local busy bee. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## xnaron (Mar 1, 2020)

I found the fit and finish on the CX706 very good.  The cost of exchange and the shipping for the PM1030V made it prohibitively expensive for me.  I don't have the CX706 anymore as I ended up finding a used CX701 at a good price.


----------



## Mhaager2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks. Yes, the shipping and exchange rates are killers I agree. On the other hand there seems to be a lot of bad press about Busy Bee machine quality as well as customer service. I have experience with the latter (staff not well versed in metal working tools, having to pay a 15% restocking fee on an unused rotary table when I accidentally bought the wrong size and went to exchange it beyond their 2 week return policy period etc). Problem of course is the options for affordable equipment here in Edmonton. Anyone have experience with Modern Tool, and specifically the 11x26 lathe they carry?


----------



## xnaron (Mar 1, 2020)

Probably be a good idea for you to start a new thread so you get more views and responses


----------



## Mhaager2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Yes. I think that's good advice.


----------



## Thriller (Apr 1, 2020)

I have the CX706 as well. Mine makes more noise the same as yours in reverse. I set the gear clearances up wit a piece of paper. How did you set yours up to be better? I noticed it was a lot louder when I changed gears over to thread a 13 tpi. I normally had it set up to achieve the best finish before I switched it over for threading the other day.


----------

